# North Kingstown, RI - Fisher minute mount 2 motor



## MBUFF (Nov 11, 2018)

Hi my name is Mike does anyone have a motor for a minute mount 2 forsale?I am in Rhode Island but will travel.Please text me at (401)692-3808 Thanks everybody


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Napa is stocking some plow motors now, just a thought.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

A motor is probably not the kind of thing you want to buy used

Even brand new, OEM should be under $200


----------



## MBUFF (Nov 11, 2018)

Randall Ave said:


> Napa is stocking some plow motors now, just a thought.


Ok great I will check them thank you


----------



## MBUFF (Nov 11, 2018)

cwren2472 said:


> A motor is probably not the kind of thing you want to buy used
> 
> Even brand new, OEM should be under $200


Yes I don't want used but it was a thought to go that route but if they not to expensive new I will go new.Thank You


----------



## MBUFF (Nov 11, 2018)

MBUFF said:


> Yes I don't want used but it was a thought to go that route but if they not to expensive new I will go new.Thank You


The brushes hand grenaded inside mine maybe my local fisher dealer has just the brushes can't complain I have had this plow for 7 years and never did anything to it except cutting edge


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Do not try to fix the old motor. Get a new one, Heck UPS should have you one in two days, and here is a suggestion. Replace the solenoid if it has any age to it.


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

Buy new OEM one. Aftermarket is junk. 

Consider bringing the old one to quality local rebuilder so you always have a backup on the shelf in a pinch.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

JFon101231 said:


> Consider bringing the old one to quality local rebuilder so you always have a backup on the shelf in a pinch.


Though if he does that, he should be sure to get the price for the rebuild BEFORE it's done. I had a customer not do that and was handed a bill for $150 upon picking up his rebuilt motor


----------

